# Outlook 2003: Automatische Synchronisierung der Offline-Ordner



## lukelukeluke (2. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
Wenn man bei Outlook 2003 den "Cached Modus" verwendet, werden automatisch alle Elemente synchronisiert.
Wenn man aber nur gewisse Ordner synchronisieren will, kann man dies per "Übermittlungsgruppen" machen, in dem man nur Elemente wählt, die man Offline zur Verfügung haben will..
Bei einem unserer PCs ist das Problem, dass trotz der Auswahl verschiedener Elemente, diese nicht synchronisiert werden. Nur mit dem Cached Modus funktioniert es, wir wollen jedoch nicht alles Offline verfügbar machen (Platzbedarf...).
Hat jemand das selbe Problem? Weiss jemand eine Lösung?
Danke!
Gruss, Luke


----------

